# ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter



## Anomander Rake (9. Juli 2008)

*ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

ahoy, ich plane mir in 2 wochen folgendes system zu bestellen

  E8400 boxed                                                                130€
Asus p5q Pro (p45)                                                            95€
512MB Powercolor Radeon HD4850                                 140€
4096MB-Kit Mushkin SP2-6400, CL5                                       63€
Coolermaster Centurion5                                                      46€
ATX-Netzteil Corsair VX450W                                              50€
750GB Samsung HD753LJ SpinPoint                                   68€ 
Samsung SH-S203D                                                               20€
Soundkarte SB X-Fi XtremeGamer bulk                              64€
Scythe Mugen                                                                         35€ ARCTIC ACCELERO S1                                                         15€
 ARCTIC Turbo Module für Accelero S1 & S2                             8€
 [FONT=&quot]Arctic Silver V (Wlp.) Wärmeleitpaste 1ml                                                  4€ 
[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]Die frage ist, was für einen (oder 2) lüfter ich mir auf den arctic accelero s1 bauen soll, enwteder 1 120mm oder 2 100 mm seien möglich hieß es, und die turbo module seien nicht so empfehlenswert laut testbericht (wenn man die/den lüfter bei hardwareversand.de oder mindfactory günstig erstehen könnte wär das ideal.)
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]desweiteren schwanke ich zwischen dem [/FONT] Coolermaster Centurion5      und dem Antec P182 schwarz. ist der aufpreis es wert?



vielen dank für die antworten im vorraus, gruß


----------



## Medina (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

ich hab mir erst letze woche einen bestellt und mit kabelbinder bekommt man auch 2 120er Lüfter drauf

Hab die Blacknoise Noiseblocker mit 1000rpm genommen, die sind sau leise und meine graka ( 8800 gts g92) wird übertaktet nicht wärmer als 55°


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Einfach einen 120mm Lüfter. Man kann da auch den Rahmen entfernen.

Zur Konfig:
Geht in Ordnung, bei der Soundkarte würde ich vllt eher ne Xonar von Asus nehmen aber


----------



## Maggats (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

hab auf meinem s1 einen 120 mm scythe s-flex @ 800 rpm

meine 8800 gt geht beim zocken nie über 60°


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Hab nen 120 Nanoxia @ 700RPM... Für mich Unhörbar und sieht gut aus... Kühlt ne 88GT beim Zocken nach ca. 7 stunden Assasins Creed auf ~55C° und das obwohl WLP fehlt , also ein Top ergebnis. (WLP ist drauf....aber naja... Anfangen kann man damit nichts )


----------



## xTc (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*



Anomander Rake schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Die frage ist, was für einen (oder 2) lüfter ich mir auf den arctic accelero s1 bauen soll, enwteder 1 120mm oder 2 100 mm seien möglich hieß es, und die turbo module seien nicht so empfehlenswert laut testbericht (wenn man die/den lüfter bei hardwareversand.de oder mindfactory günstig erstehen könnte wär das ideal.)
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...



Also es reicht auch ein 120mm Lüfter. Also entweder würde ich zu einem Nanoxia FX12-1250 greifen oder einen Scythe S-Flex mit 1200rpm nehmen. Notfalls kannst du die Lüfter immernoch mit einer Zalman Fanmate regeln. Die Lüfter sind aber an sich net so laut.


Gruß


----------



## Medina (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

jo, einer reicht eigentlich...ich glaube der unterschied zwischen einem und 2 lüfter ist maximal 4° kühler oda sowas


----------



## igoroff (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Ich würde es auch nur bei einem 120er belassen....wenn du den günstig positionierst, sodass Chip und Spannungswandler im Luftstrom liegen, sollte noch ordentlich Luft für OC bei Silentbetrieb sein.

Günstig: Blacknoise NB-BlackSilentFan XL1, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 58m³/h, 16dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
besser: Scythe S-FLEX 1200, 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 83m³/h, 20dB(A) (SFF21E) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
noch besser: Noctua NF-P12, 120x120x25mm, 1300rpm, 92.3m³/h, 19.8dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Lass dein Portemonaie entscheiden!


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Das Geld für nen guten Noctua sollte man schon ausgeben. Die sind echt Hammer.
Ich würde allerdings ne andere WLP nehmen. Arctic Cooling MX-2 oder Noctua NT-H1 sind dann doch die viel bessere Wahl, besonders bei Direktkontakt mit der Graka, da sie nicht leiten.


----------



## simons700 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

nim lieber:
2x .: BestsellerComputer:.
gehst du leiser und kühler zu werke wie z.b. mit einem s-flex 1200
und kostet das gleiche


----------



## Medina (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

aus igiroffs liste habich die günstigten, die blacknopise genommen, die sind auch so gut wie gar nicht zu hören und kühlen meine 8800 gts g92 wie schon gesagt auch 55° runter, da brauch man gar nicht soviel geld für nen noctua ausgeben..auserdem finde ich sind die farben des lüfters schelcht gewählt, gefallen mir net so


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Da kann er auch gleich die Turbo Module drauf tun. Der SlipStream 800 fördert so gut wie nix. Da sind die Module sogar besser. 
Lüfter müssen nicht nur leise sein, sondern müssen auch ne entsprechende Luftumwälzung haben. Das geht nunmal mit billigen Lüftern schlecht. Gute die Lüfter, die beides vereinen kosten halt ihre 11-19€


----------



## Medina (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

hast du meinen post über dir gelesen?
ich hab 2 billige und vor allem leise 120er drauf und die kühlen die karte im übertaktetem zustand auf einen maximalwert von 55°, soviel hatte die davor im idle


----------



## igoroff (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich würde allerdings ne andere WLP nehmen.



Wenn du keine andere WLP zu Hause hast, würde ich mir den Extrakauf sparen.....die 2° die eine hochwertige WLP vllt. bringt sinds ned wert


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Ja, hab ich. Es war auch eher nur ein Hinweis. Auch du würdest mit anderen Lüftern zu nem besseren Ergebniss kommen, aber das ist dir bestimmt auch klar. Ne 88er GTS mit nem G92 wird jez auch nicht sooo warm das man es jetzt als so ultimatives Ergeniss zählen kann. Es kommt halt immer auf die Ansprüche und die Karte an.

Bei der WLP gings mir auch hauptsächlich um die leitenden Eigenschaften.


----------



## simons700 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

BloodySuicide
das stimmt schlichtweg nicht 
2x blacknopise(slipstream)
sind ihrer drehzahl entsprechend genau so leise/stark wie jez z.B. der s-flex 
der qualitätsunterschied ist nicht wirklich vorhanden.
denkst du der lüffter der das doppelte kostet fördert mit der gleichen drehzahl mehr lufft wie der der die hälfte kostet?
Und die lautstärke entsteht durch die lufftverwirbelungen die ja bei gleicher drehzahl auch gleich sind. Die lager aller lüffer sind technisch so ausgereift das man sie bei keinem egal ob billig oder teuer hören kann

ach ja unterschiede sind natürlch vorhanden aber das ist so minimal


----------



## Medina (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Also ich weiss nicht genau welche Blacknoise ihr meint, aber ich hab die Noiseblocker

hier mal nen Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simons700 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

ja die hier oder .: BestsellerComputer:.


----------



## Medina (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

hier gibts ja auch nen Thema in dem viele 120er Lüfter getestet wurden, daran kannst du dich auch orientieren


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

@BloodySuicide die noiseblocker xl-irgendwas sind klasse lüfter und je nach drehzahl auch sehr leise [alles über 1200 rpm hört man einfach, egal von welcher marke der 120er ist]. 

ich würde sie den noctua-lüftern an allen sichtbaren stellen vorziehen... 
[im netzteil hatte ich mal nen noctua, war ein klasse teil und da ists mir dann doch völlig wurscht, 
welche farbe der hat ]


----------



## Elkhife (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Ich hab auf meine Accelero 2x den Silent Eagle 1000 drauffgebaut, ist schön leise und schön kühl.


----------



## Player007 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Ich hab 2*120 Slipstreams @ 5V drauf laufen.
Kein rattern, kein summer. Einfach nur sehr sehr leise.

Gruß


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

AS5 leitet nicht, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Medina (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

hab grad festgestellt, dass es bei meinen Blacknoise keinen Unterschied macht was die hörbare Lautstärke angeht, ob die die mit 5V oder mit 12V betreibe, mit 12 kühlen se halt auch besser


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

ich hab auf meinen s1 2 sceyte blue led 92 mm lüfter passen perfeckt..und das gute is die leuchtemn bleu ^^ aber vor allem ham die ne lüfter steuerung....mitgeliefert und kosten 8,90 das stück bei alternate..bekommst bestimmt auch günstiger


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*



simons700 schrieb:


> BloodySuicide
> das stimmt schlichtweg nicht
> 2x blacknopise(slipstream)
> sind ihrer drehzahl entsprechend genau so leise/stark wie jez z.B. der s-flex
> ...


 
Darum ging es mir nicht. Klar unterscheidet sich die Fördermenge nicht sehr stark bei gleicher Drehzahl, aber es gibt Unterschiede. Der Voteil bei qualitativ hochwertigeren Lüftern liegt dabei, das sie auch bei höheren Drehzahlen noch sehr leise sind. Die Ausfallraten sind auch viel geringer, und die Garantie besteht meist auch über 5 Jahre. Ich musste schon viele billige Lüfter beerdigen, weil einfach das Lager in A**** ging. Deswegen setze ich hauptsächlich nurnoch auf Noctua. Nen paar Noiseblocker hab ich hier sogar noch rumliegen. Sind auch wirklich nicht schlecht, aber kommen nicht an die Noctua ran.
Ich hätte selber gern nen Accelero, aber passt nunmal nicht ins Case. So verrichtet nen gemoddeter Zalman VF1000 + AC Turbo Module seine Arbeit, schön leise und kühl.


----------



## heroe (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Wer es grün mag, greift zu Nanoxia FX12-1250. Kann dann so aussehen.
Beide Lüfter laufen mit ca. 600 U/pm und sind unhörbar. Idle liegt bei (je nach Umgebungstemp.) zwischen 35° und 40°. Unter Last geht die GF 8800 GTS 512 nicht über 56°.


----------



## Medina (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

wie hast du die Lüfter vom Lüfterrahmen getrennt...geht das bei jedem?

sieht halt scho geil aus^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*



Medina schrieb:


> wie hast du die Lüfter vom Lüfterrahmen getrennt...geht das bei jedem?
> 
> sieht halt scho geil aus^^



ich denk er hatt einfach die streben mitn seitenschneider abgetrennt so das nur noch die platte mit dem motor da ist ohne rahmen

@hereo
wie schauts den mit dem airflow aus  
wird er durchs wegschneiden des rahmen schlechter oder gibts da keinen nachteil 
ich könnt mir vorstellen das jetzt viel lüft seitlich von den rotorblättern abhaut 
wenn nicht würd ich das auch so machen aber die spawas müssen halt bei mir wirklich nen luftzug abbekommen sonst schaltet meine graka ab


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Wenn milchig transparent sein soll kannste auch EKL Alpenföhn Lüfter nehmen machen gut Druck und sind trotzdem wircklich leise und eines preiswert


----------



## heroe (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ich denk er hatt einfach die streben mitn seitenschneider abgetrennt so das nur noch die platte mit dem motor da ist ohne rahmen


Korrekt, musst nur ein wenig Futter stehen lassen, damit man noch 2 Löcher für die Kabelbinder hat.



> @hereo
> wie schauts den mit dem airflow aus


Vermutlich so ähnlich wie beim Accelero Turbo-Modul 



Witzig, ich bin schon so oft auf den Airflow der Lüfter angesprochen worden, weil ja nun der Rahmen fehlt, aber niemand diskutiert ob das Original Artic-Cooling Accelero Turbomodul ok ist.  
Anscheinend stellt sich die Frage gar nicht? 

Ich vermute, das mein Airflow wegen der größeren Rotorblätter sogar noch besser ausfällt und dadurch, das ich zwei 120er verbaut habe, die komplette Karte sogar noch besser gekühlt wird. Schalte ich einen Lüfter ab, steigt die Temperatur nur um 2°. Der zweite Lüfter dient eigentlich nur optischen Zwecken.

lg


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

naja die turbomodule waren auch nie ein thema ich würde sie nicht kaufen lieber mach ich so wie jetzt zwei lüfter hin die größer sind und mit besser gefallen

also wenn der airflow nicht beeinträchtigt wird überleg ichs mir mal ob ichs wirklich mach *unaufälligzumseitenschneiderguck*


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Bei meienr ECS 8800GT waren die Turbo-Module dabei. Schlecht sind se net, aber die Befestigung ist nicht der Hit.


----------



## Medina (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

ich hab meine 2 Lüfter erste ma versucht mit doppelseitigem Klebeband zu befestingen, hat leider net geklappt, jetzt reichen mir für beide 3 Kabelbinder...eienr der jeweils einen Lüfter am kühler befestigt und einer der die beiden Lüfter zusammenhält


----------



## gouraud (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Wie siehts denn aus mit einem Scythe Kama PWM 120mm direkt an die Grafikkarte?

(Plastikummantelung weg und Pins behutsam etwas nach vorne biegen, danke an y33h@ für den Tipp)


----------



## Medina (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

du meinst an den Lüfteradapter der graka anbringen?

was soll damit sein, sollte funzen..probiers aus^^


----------



## 2Stoned (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Kann man die Lüfter auch direkt an der GraKa anmachen?
Oder wie sind eigentlich die standard Lüfter "befestigt", also woher erhalten die ihren Strom?
Habe mir auch den Accelero bestellt mit 1*S-Flex, habe aber noch nie den Lüfter abgenommen, weiss ned wie es da drunter ausschaut . . .^^


----------



## gouraud (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Das ist das, was ich meinte. 
Es gibt auf der Graka einen 4pin-Anschluss (PWM halt). Jedoch hat der die bekannte Plastikumrahmung, die müsste ab, sowie die Pins etwas nach vorne. Dann kann man trotz Accelero S1 einen Lüfter an der Graka anschließen.

Da die neue SpeedFan-Version aber prima meine GPU-Temp ausliest, brauchte ich das jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Wenn man einen normalen Lüfter wie den S-Flex ans PCB hängt, dreht der immer mit 12v und macht zudem üble Geräusche. Mit einem Kama PWM aber ists super. Da kann man das BIOS so editieren, dass der Lüfter erst bei über 90° anspringt 

cYa


----------



## Pilzkopf (25. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Ich hüpf hier einfach mal rein und frage wie genau die Befestigung eines Lüfters ohne Rahmen am Accelero funktioniert 

An welcher Stelle wird der Kabelbinder eingesetzt?



Gruß, Pilz


----------



## y33H@ (25. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Durch die Löcher des Lüfters und durch die Lamellen.

cYa


----------



## Pilzkopf (25. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Bloß welche Löcher? 
Da wo die Kabel des Lüfters herauskommen?


----------



## y33H@ (25. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Im Rahmen des Lüfters sind Löcher, da kommen normal die Schrauben rein. Sind wir ein bissl unfähig oder was? 

cYa


----------



## Pilzkopf (25. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

lol aber wenn ich die Lüfter doch ohne Rahmen draufklatschen will? 
So wie hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

ich hab vom rahmen diese stege bissl länger gelassen und diese dann mit kabelbinder an den lammelen das accelero fest gemacht

hier siehst leicht die kabelbinder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (25. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Das musst du aber auch dazu sagen, Scherzbold 

Wie du siehst, wurden da aber in die Streben etwas stehengelassen und mit Kabelbinder befestigt.

*EDIT*
Zu spät.

cYa


----------



## Pilzkopf (25. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Danke schön ihr zwei 

Und nix da Schwerzbold, lies doch mal meinen Anfragepost genauer durch


----------



## y33H@ (25. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Äh ja ... pööhses iNet ... ich bin total unschuldig *duck und weg*

cYa


----------



## Shibi (28. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Kann doch alles net so schwer sein. ^^
Ich hab meinen ersten Accelero S1 mit 2 120mm Lüftern versehen ohne bis dahin überhaupt irgendetwas darüber zu lesen. Einfach angeguckt, 2 Lüfter und 8 Kabelbinder genommen, 5min gearbeitet und fertig wars. Ich geb zu das sah net so 100% perfekt aus aber jetzt hab ich ne neue Graka da bastel ich in den nächsten Tagen wieder nen Accelero drauf, da bekomm ichs hoffentlich besser hin.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (28. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*



Medina schrieb:


> hab grad festgestellt, dass es bei meinen Blacknoise keinen Unterschied macht was die hörbare Lautstärke angeht, ob die die mit 5V oder mit 12V betreibe, mit 12 kühlen se halt auch besser



Hmm... Ich höre da schon nen unterchied. Nur zwischen 5V und 7V nichtmehr. Bei 12V höre ich noch ein Luftrauschen, das ab etwa 8V verschwindet. Alles was drunter ist, ist wirklich nichtmehr zu hören.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Medina (29. August 2008)

*AW: ARCTIC ACCELERO s1 -> welchen lüfter*

Ja, wenn die Lüfter durch die Lamellen blasen hör ich se auch nur leicht, aber auch nur, wenn dasGehäuse geschlossen ist


----------

